# Inside RAF Brize Norton



## bladeplayer (Dec 12, 2013)

Just started watching this in the last few weeks.  im finding it very interesting
The repatriation is particulary tough . Anyone else watching it?
Any of ye guys been there


----------



## rosecott (Dec 12, 2013)

Spent a night there before flying out to Cyprus, but that was late 1963 - watched a couple of episodes and recorded the rest, it's a bit different from those days.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 12, 2013)

It is a bit wishy washy for me. 

Although when they were showing Akrotiri it never looked like that when I was there


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 12, 2013)

Only ever been there to pick up brother in law on return from afghan a few times. Bit of a weird place but that's probably because of the emotional women waiting on husbands/sons........

Not seen the programme though.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 12, 2013)

They have a tough job to do at Brize with the role of afghan, the biggest and busiest RAF base by miles. 

Hats off to them


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Just started watching this in the last few weeks.  im finding it very interesting
The repatriation is particulary tough . Anyone else watching it?
Any of ye guys been there
		
Click to expand...


Was based there between 1997-2000

Departed from there every year for the past 10 years on the way out to some hole


----------



## rickg (Dec 12, 2013)

Was never based there but flew out to plenty of postings and detachments from there. 
Also played hockey there a lot as they used to use it for the group and national finals.
Haven't watched the series yet but taping it and looking forward to watching it....


----------



## CliveW (Dec 13, 2013)

I was there in 1974 when the Cyprus crisis hit. Absolute chaos as the Brits were being evacuated back home. In those days it was Britannias and VC10s


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 13, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			They have a tough job to do at Brize with the role of afghan, the biggest and busiest RAF base by miles. 

Hats off to them
		
Click to expand...

Yea i wouldnt have any knowledge of the military but even as an outsider , i felt bit chokey last week when there was a guy at the base telling the story of when he is on or gets on the plane , he touches every coffin and welcomes them home 



Liverpoolphil said:



			Was based there between 1997-2000

Departed from there every year for the past 10 years on the way out to some hole
		
Click to expand...

Even as an outsider you can tell the different atmosphere around the place from the outbound & in bound flights , when the regulars know the lights out for approach to camp bastian to the fear or nervesouness of the newbies ..

Did it ever get any less frightening / scary heading out knowing that you may never come back , surely thats not something that can ever be lost on you or your family 

The repatriation ceremony in last nights was very touching (if thats the correct word) im glad i know nothing of what its like to be honest


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

I thought it was really disappointing.

I was stationed on 216 for 4 years so was really looking forward to seeing what goes on there now.

Turns out it is nothing more interesting than whether Tony will deliver a crate of crisps to Morrisons on time in his Eddie Stobart truck.

Movers talking up the importance of their job!!! Load the bags FFS

Phew, the helicopter just fits on the ramp in the nick of time!!! They already know it fits!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Yea i wouldnt have any knowledge of the military but even as an outsider , i felt bit chokey last week when there was a guy at the base telling the story of when he is on or gets on the plane , he touches every coffin and welcomes them home 



Even as an outsider you can tell the different atmosphere around the place from the outbound & in bound flights , when the regulars know the lights out for approach to camp bastian to the fear or nervesouness of the newbies ..

Did it ever get any less frightening / scary heading out knowing that you may never come back , surely thats not something that can ever be lost on you or your family 

The repatriation ceremony in last nights was very touching (if thats the correct word) im glad i know nothing of what its like to be honest
		
Click to expand...

It's always a nervous flight out to Kandahar or Bastion - the silence on the plane is very strange and it's very frightening. Once out there you sort of just forget about where you are ( as much as you be staying vigilant ) and just get on with your job

The flight back is such a relief - the little stop over at Cyprus is a bit annoying because you just want to get home but the first beer tastes nice


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			I thought it was really disappointing.

I was stationed on 216 for 4 years so was really looking forward to seeing what goes on there now.

Turns out it is nothing more interesting than whether Tony will deliver a crate of crisps to Morrisons on time in his Eddie Stobart truck.

Movers talking up the importance of their job!!! Load the bags FFS

Phew, the helicopter just fits on the ramp in the nick of time!!! They already know it fits!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well I worked on the Merlin Sqn and it's not as easy as it's "just fits"

And movers do have crucial roles as opposed to just loading bags !


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I worked on the Merlin Sqn and it's not as easy as it's "just fits"

And movers do have crucial roles as opposed to just loading bags !
		
Click to expand...

Yep, forgot that they can tie knots too :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Yep, forgot that they can tie knots too :thup:
		
Click to expand...


When did you leave the forces ?


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When did you leave the forces ?
		
Click to expand...

When Pontius was just a co-pilot


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			When Pontius was just a co-pilot
		
Click to expand...


So you don't really know the roles the movers have done during the Iraq and Afghan conflicts - the movers are crucial during resupply to the FOBs as well as the massively important troop movement in and out of theatre and from MOB to FOB's

But they are just one vital cog in the whole machine which works - everyone has a role and that hasn't been more evident than in the last 10 years.

So it's extremely unfair and disrespectful to dismiss their role


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you don't really know the roles the movers have done during the Iraq and Afghan conflicts - the movers are crucial during resupply to the FOBs as well as the massively important troop movement in and out of theatre and from MOB to FOB's

But they are just one vital cog in the whole machine which works - everyone has a role and that hasn't been more evident than in the last 10 years.

So it's extremely unfair and disrespectful to dismiss their role
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the lecture. 

As you are so knowledgeable, you will know the role that 216 carried out and how closely it worked with movers, you'd also know the banter between techies and them. I proudly have my Gulf 1 medal Granby for being a glorified petrol pump attendant.

Muppet


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Thank you for the lecture. 

As you are so knowledgeable, you will know the role that 216 carried out and how closely it worked with movers, you'd also know the banter between techies and them. I proudly have my Gulf 1 medal Granby for being a glorified petrol pump attendant.

Muppet
		
Click to expand...


For it to be banter would require some humour involved - that's where you fell short

Quite happy to provide further lectures - it appears at times you need them. 

You be proud of that medal - I expect the little prick on it suits you.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's always a nervous flight out to Kandahar or Bastion - the silence on the plane is very strange and it's very frightening. Once out there you sort of just forget about where you are ( as much as you be staying vigilant ) and just get on with your job

The flight back is such a relief - the little stop over at Cyprus is a bit annoying because you just want to get home but the first beer tastes nice
		
Click to expand...

Nice to get info from someone who has done it.
Thank u for that

 As i say i have no knowledge of it at all so im enjoying it


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For it to be banter would require some humour involved - that's where you fell short

Quite happy to provide further lectures - it appears at times you need them. 

You be proud of that medal - I expect the little prick on it suits you.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to see you revert to type Phil.

We're you a rock ape? Your intellect would suggest so. Armourer perhaps?........A I'm an armourer. B I'm an armourer. C I'm an Armourer..........  

Quite a big contradiction to think that calling a mover a baggage handler (they have never heard that one before) is disrespectful but its fine to discredit a conflict medal. 

Don't worry though, I'm a little less dramatic than you and do not think I really made any significant contribution to deserve the medal. Whereas the descent into Bastion etc does. What was the scary part? When they dimmed the cabin lights or when they stopped the tea & coffee service?

Brave little soldier x


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 13, 2013)

Crab on crab handbag fight, excellent :rofl:


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Crab on crab handbag fight, excellent :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

How disrespectful


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Glad to see you revert to type Phil.

We're you a rock ape? Your intellect would suggest so. Armourer perhaps?........A I'm an armourer. B I'm an armourer. C I'm an Armourer..........  

Quite a big contradiction to think that calling a mover a baggage handler (they have never heard that one before) is disrespectful but its fine to discredit a conflict medal. 

Don't worry though, I'm a little less dramatic than you and do not think I really made any significant contribution to deserve the medal. Whereas the descent into Bastion etc does. What was the scary part? When they dimmed the cabin lights or when they stopped the tea & coffee service?

Brave little soldier x
		
Click to expand...

When did I suggest you didn't make any significant contribution towards gaining that medal nor did I discredit anything bar suggest the little prick on it suits you in response to you calling me a muppet.

No not a rock nor an armourer - Telecoms tech and worked as a special forces communicator( I'm sure you know what they do ) for 10 years. So had to deal with a few more problems than the descent into Bastion - which is no picnic on its own.


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			How disrespectful 

Click to expand...

I just hope you've got stamina, it's Liverpoolphil, he'll keep it going until a week on Tuesday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			I just hope you've got stamina, it's Liverpoolphil, he'll keep it going until a week on Tuesday  

Click to expand...

Thought I was on ignore


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thought I was on ignore 

Click to expand...

Took you off, it was pointless, people kept quoting you


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When did I suggest you didn't make any significant contribution towards gaining that medal nor did I discredit anything bar suggest the little prick on it suits you in response to you calling me a muppet.

No not a rock nor an armourer - Telecoms tech and worked as a special forces communicator( I'm sure you know what they do ) for 10 years. So had to deal with a few more problems than the descent into Bastion - which is no picnic on its own.
		
Click to expand...

Special Forces radio tuner!!!!! Wow

BTW. a Muppet is the nickname that techies gave to the movers. But you saw it fit to relate it to yourself, I can only respect your honesty :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Took you off, it was pointless, people kept quoting you 

Click to expand...

Popular chap


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Special Forces radio tuner!!!!! Wow

BTW. a Muppet is the nickname that techies gave to the movers. But you saw it fit to relate it to yourself, I can only respect your honesty :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Radio tuner ?! Really :rofl: That will be the operator you will be talking about

My OH was a mover until she left - so basically she can confirm you're talking utter ***** but it wouldn't be the first time for A/C tech


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No not a rock nor an armourer - Telecoms tech and worked as a special forces communicator( I'm sure you know what they do ) for 10 years.
		
Click to expand...

Now that's got me curious, never heard of a RAF tech working as an operator with either 18 Signal Regiment or 16 Bde Sig Sqn :mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Now that's got me curious, never heard of a RAF tech working as an operator with either 18 Signal Regiment or 16 Bde Sig Sqn :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

That's because I wasn't an operator


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's because I wasn't an operator 

Click to expand...

Teminology (or pedantry) communicators/ operators communicate, Techs fix things or, when they can't, back load them under the civvy contract.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm not sure what a wannabe soldier is called - kinda like an ambulance chaser I s'pose.

Perhaps neither you or your life partner were in the RAF. Being a mover I'd have thought they'd be aware of their own nickname!!

http://www.e-goat.co.uk/forums/archive/index.php

Even got their own section under shop floor.

Have you watched Top Gun Phil?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Teminology (or pedantry) communicators/ operators communicate, Techs fix things or, when they can't, back load them under the civvy contract. 

Click to expand...


Well the last bit is getting truer each year - dumbing down of skills because they don't need to fix stuff

And I was part of a bunch RAF Techs attached to "fix" stuff in the field when required - tough but good times


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			I'm not sure what a wannabe soldier is called - kinda like an ambulance chaser I s'pose.
		
Click to expand...

The term is a 'walt' 

and before an argument starts, I am not suggesting in any way that phil is one.


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well the last bit is getting truer each year - dumbing down of skills because they don't need to fix stuff

And I was part of a bunch RAF Techs attached to "fix" stuff in the field when required - tough but good times
		
Click to expand...

Then you were never out on the ground with UK SF or R. Signals close EW support.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			I'm not sure what a wannabe soldier is called - kinda like an ambulance chaser I s'pose.

Perhaps neither you or your life partner were in the RAF. Being a mover I'd have thought they'd be aware of their own nickname!!

http://www.e-goat.co.uk/forums/archive/index.php

Even got their own section under shop floor.

Have you watched Top Gun Phil?
		
Click to expand...

When did I say anything about their nickname ?

Do you read posts and then decide to change what people have said ? 

Ambulance chaser ? Wannabe soldier ?

Anything else you want to throw at me ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Then you were never out on the ground with UK SF or R. Signals close EW support.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on what you class as "ground"


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When did I say anything about their nickname ?

Do you read posts and then decide to change what people have said ? 

Ambulance chaser ? Wannabe soldier ?

Anything else you want to throw at me ?
		
Click to expand...




Robobum said:



			Special Forces radio tuner!!!!! Wow

BTW. a Muppet is the nickname that techies gave to the movers. But you saw it fit to relate it to yourself, I can only respect your honesty :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Radio tuner ?! Really :rofl: That will be the operator you will be talking about

My OH was a mover until she left - so basically she can confirm you're talking utter ***** but it wouldn't be the first time for A/C tech
		
Click to expand...

I do apologise Phil, when you said that your OH was a mover and said I was talking bull, I presumed he had never heard of the term Muppet. I didn't realise you meant bull in general, which I can't disagree with.

Please pass on my apologies to them


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			I do apologise Phil, when you said that your OH was a mover and said I was talking bull, I presumed he had never heard of the term Muppet. I didn't realise you meant bull in general, which I can't disagree with.

Please pass on my apologies to them
		
Click to expand...


You presume a lot 

And he is actually a she btw just to correct you once again


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You presume a lot 

And he is actually a she btw just to correct you once again
		
Click to expand...

Sorry again Phil, lights are dimmed as the Christmas tree lights are on, so it's a bit dark for typing. It's a bit like landing at Bastion it's so dark, can't get a bloody coffee either!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Sorry again Phil, lights are dimmed as the Christmas tree lights are on, so it's a bit dark for typing. It's a bit like landing at Bastion it's so dark, can't get a bloody coffee either!
		
Click to expand...

I guess you must in danger of mortar or RPGs where you live as well


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 13, 2013)

Dump, full of movers and crabs  Spent to many pointless hours there.


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 13, 2013)

Old Skier said:



			Dump, full of movers and crabs  Spent to many pointless hours there.
		
Click to expand...

Nicely back on track and accurate to boot, cap doffed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Wonder what the smell was - the grunts have arrived 

Don't forget all those mirror guards that like to throw themselves out of perfectly serviceable a/c


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess you must in danger of mortar or RPGs where you live as well
		
Click to expand...

Next door's football keeps coming over into the garden, still got the old flash flash flash reaction 

In all honesty Phil, you are the first serviceman to talk up their role in theatre. Everyone I know and served with talked it down and made light of just how bad it was/ is. Especially being a crab, we just played being at war whilst we send the Army in to do the dangerous stuff. Playing with my mate tomorrow who has just got back from Bastion - says it's the best camp he's been on, amazing facilities. Not exactly "in the trenches"


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 13, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Crab on crab handbag fight, excellent :rofl:
		
Click to expand...




stevie_r said:



			Then you were never out on the ground with UK SF or R. Signals close EW support.
		
Click to expand...

And if he was he wouldn't talk about it or boast on an open forum


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wonder what the smell was - the grunts have arrived 

Don't forget all those mirror guards that like to throw themselves out of perfectly serviceable a/c
		
Click to expand...

Never been a grunt and 68 tons would make on hell of a mess coming out of any A/C be it serviceable or not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Next door's football keeps coming over into the garden, still got the old flash flash flash reaction 

In all honesty Phil, you are the first serviceman to talk up their role in theatre. Everyone I know and served with talked it down and made light of just how bad it was/ is. Especially being a crab, we just played being at war whilst we send the Army in to do the dangerous stuff. Playing with my mate tomorrow who has just got back from Bastion - says it's the best camp he's been on, amazing facilities. Not exactly "in the trenches" 

Click to expand...

Where have I talked up my role ?

You just spent every post throwing insulting comments at me and made judgements against me - I know what I did in my 22 years and I certainly don't need to talk it to a faceless internet warrior.

Anything else ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Old Skier said:



			And if he was he wouldn't talk about it or boast on an open forum
		
Click to expand...

Boast


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Old Skier said:



			Never been a grunt and 68 tons would make on hell of a mess coming out of any A/C be it serviceable or not.
		
Click to expand...

Fish head ?


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fish head ?
		
Click to expand...

??????? But I suspect wrong but as I am duty driver for the kitchen Gestapo I can keep this up for another hour or two if she lives up to her normal form.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Old Skier said:



			??????? But I suspect wrong but as I am duty driver for the kitchen Gestapo I can keep this up for another hour or two if she lives up to her normal form.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Where have I talked up my role ?

You just spent every post throwing insulting comments at me and made judgements against me - I know what I did in my 22 years and I certainly don't need to talk it to a faceless internet warrior.

Anything else ?
		
Click to expand...

Dearie me, all threads with you follow the same pattern. You get all arsey and then, when you can't stand your ground any longer, you play the victim. 

Faceless Internet Warrior? Rectify that by coming and say hello at a meet


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Most posts from you seem to follow the same pattern as well - posting from a false high ground talking down to people. And meeting people like yourself on a golf course would be the last thing I would do - I enjoy my golf a lot , certainly don't need people spoiling it. 

Have you finished now ?


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Most posts from you seem to follow the same pattern as well - posting from a false high ground talking down to people. And meeting people like yourself on a golf course would be the last thing I would do - I enjoy my golf a lot , certainly don't need people spoiling it. 

Have you finished now ?
		
Click to expand...

No, few days left to drag you thru till Tuesday 

Am I banned from Woburn too now? List is getting longer!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			No, few days left to drag you thru till Tuesday 

Am I banned from Woburn too now? List is getting longer!!!
		
Click to expand...


Have you done anything wrong to be banned from Woburn ?


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you done anything wrong to be banned from Woburn ?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet. Book us a tee time, we can pull up a sandbag for a few hours together


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Not yet. Book us a tee time, we can pull up a sandbag for a few hours together 

Click to expand...

I'll give it a miss , thanks for the offer :thup:


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll give it a miss , thanks for the offer :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I gotcha 

Special ops? Say no more:thup:


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			I gotcha 

Special ops? Say no more:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not Saturday And Sunday then


----------



## tyke (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeez guys, give it a rest, I also spent some time in the RAF, 30 years to be precise, every trade was needed and the force wouldn't have functioned as it did without all of us. 

BTW Robobum, I was one of those thick illiterate Rock Ape's


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

tyke said:



			.....
BTW Robobum, I was one of those thick illiterate Rock Ape's 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Tyke. You got your own back once a year in the chamber though


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 13, 2013)

tyke said:



			every trade was needed and the force wouldn't have functioned as it did without all of us.
		
Click to expand...

The same goes for the Army and no doubt for the Navy too.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 14, 2013)

tyke said:



			Jeez guys, give it a rest, I also spent some time in the RAF, 30 years to be precise, every trade was needed and the force wouldn't have functioned as it did without all of us. 

BTW Robobum, I was one of those thick illiterate Rock Ape's 

Click to expand...


oh my god..... Did they reinsert the brain cells after leaving? A rock ape using 4 syllable words............


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 14, 2013)

To be honest everyone needs to take a breath and grow up everyone has a part to play in the armed forces, if we didn't the government would have dumped them by now in one of the armed forces defence reviews. 

Anyway everyone knows that Air Force only ever had one real trade. The Leckie, yes we f@@@ dogs, but we are gods trade that is why they made us into AV Techs, to stop others being jealous of our awesomeness......:ears:

I may may be an AV Tech now, but I will never be a fairy! :angry:


----------



## Robobum (Dec 14, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			To be honest everyone needs to take a breath and grow up everyone has a part to play in the armed forces, if we didn't the government would have dumped them by now in one of the armed forces defence reviews. 

Anyway everyone knows that Air Force only ever had one real trade. The Leckie, yes we f@@@ dogs, but we are gods trade that is why they made us into AV Techs, to stop others being jealous of our awesomeness......:ears:

I may may be an AV Tech now, but I will never be a fairy! :angry:
		
Click to expand...

That's right, only one trade necessary, Sumpies obviously. Dogfssss were so unnecessary, they even got us to wire our own donks in.

Suck, squeeze, bang, blow.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			To be honest everyone needs to take a breath and grow up everyone has a part to play in the armed forces, if we didn't the government would have dumped them by now in one of the armed forces defence reviews. 

Anyway everyone knows that Air Force only ever had one real trade. The Leckie, yes we f@@@ dogs, but we are gods trade that is why they made us into AV Techs, to stop others being jealous of our awesomeness......:ears:

I may may be an AV Tech now, but I will never be a fairy! :angry:
		
Click to expand...



Didn't they amalgamate all you aircraft types into one or two trades ( multi skilled was it ) ?

Remember lots of complaining at Cosford


They then did the same with us and TCO's ! Momumental **** up

This is a giggle 

http://www.ejectorseats.co.uk/rafanasaurus.html


----------



## chris661 (Dec 14, 2013)

Good to see it has started to calm down in here slightly....

I think it would be wise for a few of the posters on this thread to read this http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?58504-General-note-please-read and also the link to the rules contained within.

Consider this a warning shot first.


----------



## rosecott (Dec 14, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Good to see it has started to calm down in here slightly....

I think it would be wise for a few of the posters on this thread to read this http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?58504-General-note-please-read and also the link to the rules contained within.

Consider this a warning shot first. 

Click to expand...

At last - I've been waiting for someone to step in and confiscate the handbags.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2013)

Is there any chance of a "Forces language thread" so us, less brave souls don't have to read all this and never understand a single word!


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 14, 2013)

tyke said:



			BTW Robobum, I was one of those thick illiterate Rock Ape's 

Click to expand...

and a Leeds supporter, that's just asking for a dig :lol:


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 14, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Is there any chance of a "Forces language thread" so us, less brave souls don't have to read all this and never understand a single word!
		
Click to expand...

No chance, it would take half of our fun away


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 14, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			No chance, it would take half of our fun away 

Click to expand...

too true :thup:


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 14, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Is there any chance of a "Forces language thread" so us, less brave souls don't have to read all this and never understand a single word!
		
Click to expand...

You do not have to be all that brave to have a go at a crab  But I would like to thank the one at Digby who told me my front headlight bulb was out.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2013)

Old Skier said:



			You do not have to be all that brave to have a go at a crab  But I would like to thank the one at Digby who told me my front headlight bulb was out.
		
Click to expand...

See what I mean!


----------



## Robobum (Dec 14, 2013)

Crabs aren't the bravest but we were the clever ones. We would strap our bosses into an exploding seat and wave them off into action.

Time for a game of volleyball and a nap before they got back again


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 14, 2013)

CliveW said:



			I was there in 1974 when the Cyprus crisis hit. Absolute chaos as the Brits were being evacuated back home. In those days it was Britannias and VC10s
		
Click to expand...

I came back to the UK via Brize Norton due to the Cypriot crisis in 1974, vague memories but I do remember my mother being messed about by the MOD as they were trying to house us, we were actually homeless for a while, my mother with two kids in tow, nice work MOD :clap:


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			a nap
		
Click to expand...

An RAF full time hobby. That's getting us back on thread nicely.  SNCOs Mess Brize 1200 - 1630 hrs  Crabs asleep in the armchairs.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 14, 2013)

Old Skier said:



			An RAF full time hobby. That's getting us back on thread nicely.  SNCOs Mess Brize 1200 - 1630 hrs
		
Click to expand...

What did you do in the forces then?


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 14, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			What did you do in the forces then?
		
Click to expand...

Mostly heavy armour with the occasional time out on armoured recce. 3 then 2 RTR. I only started walking when I took up golf.


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 14, 2013)

Old Skier said:



			Mostly heavy armour with the occasional time out on armoured recce. 3 then 2 RTR. I only started walking when I took up golf.
		
Click to expand...

When were you at 2 RTR?  I was in their nick in Northampton Bks, Wolfenbuttel in the early 80s.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 14, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			When were you at 2 RTR?  I was in their nick in Northampton Bks, Wolfenbuttel in the early 80s.
		
Click to expand...

not until amalgamation in 92, started my time with 3 at woofers, great part of the fatherland.


----------



## rosecott (Dec 14, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Is there any chance of a "Forces language thread" so us, less brave souls don't have to read all this and never understand a single word!
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't want to know about:

Fairies, Heavies, Penguins, Riggers, Shineys, Snowdrops , Scopies, Fish Heads, Brown Jobs, Stores Bashers , Rock Apes , Plumbers


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2013)

rosecott said:



			You wouldn't want to know about:

Fairies, Heavies, Penguins, Riggers, Shineys, Snowdrops , Scopies, Fish Heads, Brown Jobs, Stores Bashers , Rock Apes , Plumbers
		
Click to expand...


My heads spinning already, can't think why I've read the whole thread!


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 14, 2013)

rosecott said:



			You wouldn't want to know about:

Fairies, Heavies, Penguins, Riggers, Shineys, Snowdrops , Scopies, Fish Heads, Brown Jobs, Stores Bashers , Rock Apes , Plumbers
		
Click to expand...

dont forget:

stackers, scribblies, rocket jockeys, pongos, sooties, bomb heads, zobs, Jo swo, squippers, snow caps, scope dopes, wobbly, Geoffrey's,


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 14, 2013)

chrisd said:



			My heads spinning already, can't think why I've read the whole thread!
		
Click to expand...

Your just waiting for the yellow handbags to take effect to see if anything kicks of.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 14, 2013)

Old Skier said:



			Your just waiting for the yellow handbags to take effect to see if anything kicks of.
		
Click to expand...

seeing how many ex forces are on here, maybe we should have a GM forum tri service comp one day, who would be up for that?

play for the pride of your branch of the armed forces


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			seeing how many ex forces are on here, maybe we should have a GM forum tri service comp one day, who would be up for that?

play for the pride of your branch of the armed forces
		
Click to expand...

Would the Salvation Army count?


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 14, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			seeing how many ex forces are on here, maybe we should have a GM forum tri service comp one day, who would be up for that?

play for the pride of your branch of the armed forces
		
Click to expand...

Always willing if the distances arnt to far. I run a GS with 20 tankies and we hold 3 or 4 meets in the West Country and we work on the more the merrier. Our next meet is March 21st at Oake Manor Taunton.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 14, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Would the Salvation Army count?
		
Click to expand...


It says army in it so I suppose it counts...........:rofl:


----------



## rickg (Dec 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Time for a game of volleyball and a nap before they got back again 

Click to expand...

And a quick game of Uckers!!


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 14, 2013)

rickg said:



			And a quick game of Uckers!!
		
Click to expand...

Or join the leckies for a game of bridge


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 14, 2013)

I have to say, the thing that really offended my sensibilities, on the rare occasion that I came into contact with the Junior Service, was the matter of dress.  You could get 8 crabs in a room and every single one would be dressed differently:

One in a jumper
One in a shirt (sleeves up)
One in a shirt (sleeves down)
Couple in a shirt (one sleeve up and one down)
One in one of those puffy little bomber jacket things
Some in berets, some in peaked cap, some with that daft thing that looked like a blue chip bag.
One in the corner in combats sharpening crayons in a desktop pencil sharpener - mind you the Raf Regt were the only ones that could wear combats and not look ridiculous. 

So how does it work in RAF basic training then.  Do you get issued all your kit and then a Cpl says ' gentlemen, we have issued you 8 different orders of dress, please feel free to get up every morning an wear whatever takes your fancy?


----------



## rickg (Dec 14, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Or join the leckies for a game of bridge
		
Click to expand...

Or the plumbers for the "build the biggest bogie statue" competition


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 14, 2013)

rickg said:



			And a quick game of Uckers!!
		
Click to expand...

I always thought that was a matelots game.


----------



## rickg (Dec 14, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			I always thought that was a matelots game.
		
Click to expand...

Had an Uckers board in every squadron crew room I ever went in.....


----------



## BROOKIE (Dec 14, 2013)

is this a monty python script?


----------



## chris661 (Dec 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Time for a game of volleyball
		
Click to expand...

Offt very top gun-ish


----------



## rosecott (Dec 14, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			I have to say, the thing that really offended my sensibilities, on the rare occasion that I came into contact with the Junior Service, was the matter of dress.  You could get 8 crabs in a room and every single one would be dressed differently:

One in a jumper
One in a shirt (sleeves up)
One in a shirt (sleeves down)
Couple in a shirt (one sleeve up and one down)
One in one of those puffy little bomber jacket things
Some in berets, some in peaked cap, some with that daft thing that looked like a blue chip bag.
One in the corner in combats sharpening crayons in a desktop pencil sharpener - mind you the Raf Regt were the only ones that could wear combats and not look ridiculous. 

So how does it work in RAF basic training then.  Do you get issued all your kit and then a Cpl says ' gentlemen, we have issued you 8 different orders of dress, please feel free to get up every morning an wear whatever takes your fancy?
		
Click to expand...

I assume you never signed the Official Secrets Act, as a Brown Job you should know better than advertising state secrets.


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 14, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Offt very top gun-ish  

Click to expand...

A film popular with those that find Kylie fabulous rather than fit


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Offt very top gun-ish  

Click to expand...


That will be the firemen you see playing volleyball.


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 14, 2013)

rosecott said:



			I assume you never signed the Official Secrets Act, as a Brown Job you should know better than advertising state secrets.
		
Click to expand...

I did, several times, it expires right? please tell me it expires


----------



## Robobum (Dec 14, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Offt very top gun-ish  

Click to expand...

Weren't allowed to pass out unless you could recite Top Gun word for word!! 

As for the volleyball similarity?? Not quite the same on a strip of mud next to a hangar playing 23 a side in your overalls!!! Not a dog tag in sight either!!


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 14, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That will be the firemen you see playing volleyball.
		
Click to expand...

:whoo::rofl:


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 14, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			I did, several times, it expires right? please tell me it expires 

Click to expand...

Whens visiting times.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Weren't allowed to pass out unless you could recite Top Gun word for word!! 

As for the volleyball similarity?? Not quite the same on a strip of mud next to a hangar playing 23 a side in your overalls!!! Not a dog tag in sight either!! 

Click to expand...

Every squadron I have been on has a portable goal for a game of red arse when the planes are up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Is there any chance of a "Forces language thread" so us, less brave souls don't have to read all this and never understand a single word!
		
Click to expand...


http://www.ejectorseats.co.uk/rafanasaurus.html

This could help you :thup:


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 14, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.ejectorseats.co.uk/rafanasaurus.html

This could help you :thup:
		
Click to expand...

We have an Army one, you aren't getting the link. If you want to know you'll hunt it down


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			We have an Army one, you aren't getting the link. If you want to know you'll hunt it down 

Click to expand...

Seen a few around for the Pongos

http://www.hollinsclough.org.uk/military.htm


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 14, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seen a few around for the Pongos

http://www.hollinsclough.org.uk/military.htm

Click to expand...

pfft


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2013)

I'll leave you to post the Army one


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 14, 2013)

I was in the RAPC ...... Sniper section 

Work that one out


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I was in the RAPC ...... Sniper section 

Work that one out 

Click to expand...

Protect the wages from a distance


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 14, 2013)

Good answer


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.ejectorseats.co.uk/rafanasaurus.html

This could help you :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ah! Makes it all so simple! Must memorise this lot just in case there's a Third World War and those over 60 get called up!


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 15, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I was in the RAPC ...... Sniper section 

Work that one out 

Click to expand...

Know wonder you gave me an infraction PONTI oo:


----------



## la_lucha (Dec 16, 2013)

What a shame that this thread descended into a sledging match. It's now totally off topic. Guys I'm sure there are plenty of forces forums if you want to go talking up the good/bad old times, don't ruin threads for those of us who chose other career paths.


----------



## Fish (Dec 18, 2013)

Well that was a journey of a read 

Quite a bit of one-upmanship on show :smirk:


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Well that was a journey of a read 

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Il be honest Fish i never saw it going there when i started it


----------

